# CS3 install Windows 7



## removed92309d (Aug 19, 2009)

A friend of mine finally convinced me to install Windows 7, and he had good reason to. This OS really lives up to the hype thats been going on...but, Im having trouble installing an ESSENTIAL program(s) to this great OS, Adobe CS3 Design Premium. I installed Windows 7 (32-bit) from a DVD, with the product key, which I think is the "clean install" Ive been hearing about. I read something that says Windows 7 doesn't recognize a certain file associated with Cs3, maybe thats why it wont load. I m running on a pentium 4, with 2.75GB of ram, 32 bit.


- When I insert the software DVD, the autoplay feature pops up, then Windows "User Account Control" asks me if I want to allow the changes.


- I click "Yes," and then the "Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium" window pops up and gives me the option to: Install CS3 Design Premium; Install Adobe Acrobat 8; and Browse CD.


- I choose "Install CS3" and then a window "Initializing Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium" with a progress bar.


- The bar fills up, but when it finishes nothing happens.


I checked the tasked manager and see that, that adobe setup.exe is running somehow, but nothing happens. I have search on Adobe forums and google for possible solutions, but nothing has worked so far. I have tried:


- Runnning the setup application from the DVD (in Adobe Design Premium CS3 folder) as "Administrator"

- Ran "wincs3clean," to remove any existing adobe programs from the system.

- Ran ccleaner, to fix/repair any registry problems or anything else.

- Tried copying the content of the DVD onto the desktop and run it as Admin.

- Used the command.exe (as admin) and ran the "regsvr32 jscript.dll" and "regsvr32 vb(something)"

- Ran Windows 7 in "simplified" mode, where I disabled any services/processes from interferring with the setup, through the msconfig feature.

- Cleared the Windows temporary files, as this was a solution for Vista, I thought might work.

- Tried updating my drivers, everything was uptodate.

- Called Adobe Technical support, waited about 30 mins, and then was told "Adobe does not support Windows 7, so the install may or maynot work." (They could help if they wanted to).

- Tried restarting in a previous version, to see if it would install, but the admin password that I had before isnt working now for some reason.

Ive seen reports of people having Adobe CS3 installed on Windows 7 and working fine, so I know its possible. Its just frustrating that I cant get it to work. Somebody (bodies), please help me. Let me know if there is any other info needed. Ive struggling with this for some time now.


Thanks A-Mil in advance,

Gary D.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You seem to have tried everything. I'd only have known to try run as admin (the setup program) but not much else.
It might simply not work. Consider the OS is all new and everything, they didn't test every software program out there yet.

Here's a strange idea. If you right-click and pick properties for your exes, usually you'll get an option to always run as administrator. It's a dangerous thing, but just for this it's an idea. Perhaps search all the exes in the setup folder and the CD and set them to run as admin. It's known setup programs pass control to other programs, but if those don't have vista-style or 7-style privileges they won't be able to do much, and you wouldn't be able to change that permission in the middle of runtime.
To be more specific, search for files *.exe on the DVD, then select all, and properties (I'm not on 7 ATM, so I can't tell if this'll work), and see if you can set them all to run as admin. Don't know if 7 will let you do a bunch of them in one sitting.


----------



## aachooo (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Gary! impressive list of thing you did, i did them all too

The weirdest thing is this:
First i installed Win7 Ultimate x64 on a Desktop computer, clean install, copy the dvd contents to desktop, run as admin setup.exe and installed all, im still using it...

then I did exactly the same on a laptop Dell 1737 Studio, works great till 2 nights ago where whenever i started a program from CS3 i got a mesage of The executable file is corrupt, reinstall the aplication...

so i uninstalled CS3, restarted and the nightmare began... NOW I CANT GET TO INSTALL THE ADOBE CS3 !!!

im bitting my nails off because i dont know what happened, why did the cs3 go corrupted in the laptop in first place!

i hate adobe, how a program+OS in different computers cant work the same!??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm trying to find more on this. I'm running CS3 and it installed without a hitch under 7 Ultimate x64.


----------

